# Truma Combi 6E electric fault?



## DiscoDave (Aug 25, 2008)

Has anyone come accross this problem with their Combi 4e or 6e;

when the electric only option is selected the fan does operate a fast enough speed to displace enough air to dissipate the heat enough to bring the van up to a suitable temperature. 

also when on mixed operation (gas and electric) the heater does not fire up on gas. The unit will only use gas if the temperature is suitably low (around 3ºc), as the electric element is operation and the fan is blowing albeit at low speed the temperature in the van remains above 3ºc but alot lower than we find comfortable.

So far i have meansured the current used when on both heat settings 900w and 1800w, both are using the correct current, the temperature on the out put is 65ºc but i am un able to measure the fan speed.

i've checked fuses and but outs they are fine.

Up untill 5 mins before we set off for scotland last xmas the heater was working well, so i know it should do what i'm asking of it. 

my feeling is that there is some sort of temperature sensing device that opperates on the mains side of things to regulate the fan speed??

any ideas any one?


cheers

dave


----------



## rolyk (Aug 24, 2007)

On our Combi 4e the fan speed is low on both the electric settings. I must say that the heat output doesn't seem to match the equivalent output of similar wattage portable heaters, but I've put that down to the external heat loss from the two lengths of uninsulated duct that run underneath the van. I intend the insulate these two ducts but haven't yet found a suitable material. Has anyone any suggestions?

On mixed gas / electric operation it works well and the fan speed increases considerably and the heat output is much greater. When the van gets up to temperature the fan reduces to a quiet level.


Roly


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Copmbi 6E*

Hi

The speed of the fan is driven by the amount of heat produced by the boiler - in simple terms.

I am on 1800 watt electric at present and the heat output is shared between 6 outlets, and low speed. It does seem to produce less heat output than, for example an 1800 watt fan heater, but of course, the heat is spread across various outlets, rather than in one outlet.

On gas and electric operation, this can be used for heating and hot water together - known as winter operation. When used for hot water only, known as summer operation, gas and electric together is NOT possible, and the Truma will default to electric only - see page 13 of the Truma instruction booklet.

Russell


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

I do not know how old you van is but my friend has a 6 month old van and has problems with the truma and it has a known fault on the PCB. Truma are going to replace the PC .

When it had been on electric it would restart unles you pulled out the fuse to reset the PCB

Might be best to email Truma with the serial number and the fault and they will get back to you.

Andy


----------



## DiscoDave (Aug 25, 2008)

thanks all, i've had it in at a dealers who said they could find nothing wrong, and i've been emailing truma who are telling me that the electric part of the system is a secondary heat source. but have invited me to have a preformance test on the heater.

If it has run at slow speed when i'd bought the van i'd be happy that there was nothing wrong but i''ve used it on a number of occasions on electric only and it worked a treat similar to that of a 2kw fan heater, so i guess a trip to truma is on the cards!

The van is a 2008 model that was registered last year so not that old!


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*Trauma*

Our fan runs slow on electric only, not sufficient to heat the van on cold nights unless it has been on all day, I usually select gas to top up, on gas the fans speeds up...........
chris


----------

